# Old School



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You're right, these pics required some outside the box thinking to find:









note the chine splash rail


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

And these also:


----------



## oldschool (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks for the reply but my boat is a flats skiif much like the old challenger boats. I haven't found any pictures.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> my boat is a flats skiff much like the old challenger boats


That's probably because, like the Challenger hulls,
it started as a runabout, then was converted to a fishing
hull by someone who liked the hull. In '67 Wellcraft was
producing tri-hulls and run-abouts. No flats skiffs.
That's why you can't find any images for a Wellcraft
production model flats skiff from 1967.


----------



## oldschool (Feb 22, 2008)

That must have been a major overhaul but the more I think about it, the more sense it makes. I think you hit it on the head. The spray rails might have been installed later too.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Had to find your album from your original post.
It also shows your latest refinishing.

http://picasaweb.google.com/oldschoolmarcel/OldSchoolRedone#


















Found the spray rail, yeah, that's a modification to the original hull.
The original cap was pulled and your current configuation was built.
I prefer what you have now. Runabouts are a waste of space.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Can you post a picture of of the stern from the outside? Curious to see what the lines look like at the bottom of the transom.


----------



## oldschool (Feb 22, 2008)

http://picasaweb.google.com/oldschoolmarcel/OldSchoolRedone# 

Will take more pictures today....


----------



## oldschool (Feb 22, 2008)

With all the work I'm putting into it, I am starting to love that old boat.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I can appreciate that, and think how much it would cost to buy a custom skiff new... 










She really is a fairly wide hull, no wonder you can use a big motor.


----------



## oldschool (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm switching to a yamaha 90 3 cyl soon. Newer and lighter engine...


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I am liking that boat more and more too.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I see a chine similarity here, do you?


2008 ActionCraft










1967 Wellcraft


----------



## oldschool (Feb 22, 2008)

I need to sand and paint the bottom. Any Ideas how this is best accomplished?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

If you can't flip the hull, go sailboat mode.
Block up the hull to clear working space,
get a good filter mask and goggles or face shield,
get down under and sand.
Shift the blocks to a sanded area and do the rest.
Painting gets done the same way.
Paint what's available, let dry, move the blocks, paint the rest.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> I see a chine similarity here, do you?
> 
> 
> 2008 ActionCraft
> ...


What's old is new again...


----------



## oldschool (Feb 22, 2008)

The primer went on the top today... Will post pix and update tomorrow.. Going to start the bottom in the summer. Probably take a whole week and knock it out.


----------



## oldschool (Feb 22, 2008)

Finished the port side last week. Now I have to redo one hatch and deck attached to it. I'll post pics of that mess this week. Last two pictures are the sanding of that side and then the painted side before I re-stained the spray rails. 
http://picasaweb.google.com/oldschoolmarcel/OldSchoolRedone#


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

coming along great, gonna be a beauty when you're done.  

I love the spray rails too, really defines the era. Back in the day you saw lot's of different boats with them too, Hewes, Seacrafts, you name it. Great stuff, makes me want to do a restore myself, well at least until I think about how much work it is.


----------



## oldschool (Feb 22, 2008)

Seems like I'm never done..... Now a hatch has some rot and has to be replaced... argh.


----------



## oldschool (Feb 22, 2008)

More pictures.... Back hatches being redone by a pro. Done by Friday. Painting at least is done.

Check out last 4 pictures...

http://picasaweb.google.com/oldschoolmarcel/OldSchoolRedone#5280759898710416722


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

lookin' great


----------



## oldschool (Feb 22, 2008)

New Pictures from the new mods. Thanks to Shallow Water Customs...



















Wang Anchor Bracket from Anytide.


----------



## oldschool (Feb 22, 2008)

Sea Deck on console...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

The skiff is looking great, Marcel!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks like it's time for some more "on the water" pictures.
I hear Oxfoot is showing some action on the incoming.

:-?


----------



## oldschool (Feb 22, 2008)

Well.... I'm done....

Take a look. 




























There she is....


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

That finished up better than when it was new.
Custom work usually does. Can you imagine the cost
if you attempted to buy a hull set up as yours is?


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

You should be PROUD, That boat turned out AWSOME. Love the floor it's way cool. Slime it and enjoy


----------



## oldschool (Feb 22, 2008)

Here's so slime for ya...


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

that's what it's all about right there.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

VERY impressive, congrats on that one  -looking better every post
-anytide


----------



## oldschool (Feb 22, 2008)

Just repowered with a yamaha 90 2 stroke and the boat is much lighter and doesnt squat as much. Will post pictures this week.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> You should be PROUD,  That boat turned out AWSOME.  Love the floor it's way cool.  Slime it and enjoy


X2


----------

